# Max cc allowed without a license



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Hi All,
Does anyone know the max CCs (50cc, 100cc,125cc) that are permitted to driven in Italy without a driver's license?
Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Zero.


----------

